

Goldman Sachs cracks - Anon84
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/a04cde20-cb82-11dd-ba02-000077b07658.html

======
chaostheory
I disagree. Most finance news is very short sighted, living minute to
minute... Personally I feel that Goldman Sachs has a very strong position in
the years ahead; They don't even need lobbyists anymore

"Analysts wonder why Mr. Paulson hasn’t hired more individuals from other
banks to limit the appearance that the Treasury Department has become a de
facto Goldman division."

<http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/19/business/19gold.html>

------
ckinnan
Don't worry, TARP funds will ensure their executives all receive bonuses this
year.

~~~
namcos
Bonuses are down 70% and top executives have given up theirs.

~~~
magoghm
Maybe they just will receive the money anyway. They just won't call it a
"bonus".

~~~
yummyfajitas
I don't know about Goldman, but Morgan Stanley is reducing total comp
(base+bonus) by 10-30% for the people who still have a job.

------
sil3ntmac
Everytime I see ft.com I think of momentum

